

How to Email Busy People - projuce
http://humbledmba.com/how-to-email-busy-people

======
ColinWright
This was discussed[0] at great length nearly 950 days ago. A great comment
from PG[1] was:

    
    
        Be brief and say what you want.
    

As I say, the discussion is long, although subsequent submissions of the same
item[2][3] got no love at all.

A related item is "How to Get Busy People to Take Action When You Send an
Email." That's also been submitted several times[4][5][6], but not got any
discussion at all.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2532955](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2532955)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2533379](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2533379)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4621604](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4621604)

[3]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4589543](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4589543)

[4]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6832732](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6832732)

[5]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6451658](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6451658)

[6]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6274627](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6274627)

